# Bassoon and String Orchestra - Dead Man's Soul - F minor



## Guest (Aug 30, 2020)

This piece depicts a dead soul in a living body. thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Quite moody. I'm thinking if you added some more consonance between the bassoon by sometimes converging to the harmony of the strings in previous phrases it'd be a nice effect, and add some sparks. Right now they sound a bit too separated all the time from each other to me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2020)

Phil loves classical said:


> Quite moody. I'm thinking if you added some more consonance between the bassoon by sometimes converging to the harmony of the strings in previous phrases it'd be a nice effect, and add some sparks. Right now they sound a bit too separated all the time from each other to me.


thanks for listening. it is actually an expression of the opposite fusion between this living body and dead soul. but, as you said, a better contrast can be achieved. thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

If the body is living, why is the title dead man's soul?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2020)

Zeus said:


> If the body is living, why is the title dead man's soul?


nice question. because I don't think anyone with a dead soul would be considered alive. ( metaphorically )


----------

